# HEFEI | Greenland Center | 240m | 787ft | 58 fl | T/O



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, everyone, rate  








Greenland Center | HEFEI | 240m | 58 fl


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/hefei-greenland-center-240m-787ft-58-fl-t-o.1558987/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

